# Compensating for something?



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Why is it that if an older man, say in his 40s or 50s buys a sports car, the response is "midlife crisis" or "he's compensating for something" (has a small penis)? Most men become fully financially stable around this time, therefore have more money to allocate to such pleasures. Some guys just like fast cars! I never quite understood why these guys are stigmatized that way? 

Me? I drive an old Toyota Tundra pickup with 300,000 miles on the odometer and the clear coat is peeling. But, if I wanted a sports car, I would buy it. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

A few years ago a guy I knew from Germany bought a Bugatti Veyron,he was forty eight at the time and it cost around two million euro at the time(cars are more expensive in Europe than here).He let me drive it but I never got over sixty and it could reach over two fifty.I asked him what made him buy it and his answer,loosely translated was "I will be a long time dead".He died less than two years later from cancer.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I chased the younger woman instead of the car. It wasn't a penis size issue for me.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I drive an old beater because I don't need to compensate for anything and it is best suited for my lifestyle. But I sure like a nice sports car. One day I'll take the plunge and get one again.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> Why is it that if an older man, say in his 40s or 50s buys a sports car, the response is "midlife crisis" or "he's compensating for something" (has a small penis)? Most men become fully financially stable around this time, therefore have more money to allocate to such pleasures. Some guys just like fast cars! I never quite understood why these guys are stigmatized that way?
> 
> Me? I drive an old Toyota Tundra pickup with 300,000 miles on the odometer and the clear coat is peeling. But, if I wanted a sports car, I would buy it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


You are correct. It is about that time kids are out on their own. Money/income has grown and the man can afford such a car for pleasure. I'm a classic example. 51 and purchased a car built in the 50's. Always wanted one. Had the opportunity and made the purchase. Not a sports car but non-the-less a pleasure automobile only. I would love a 70 Mopar muscle car. I like the look. My penis size is good.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> Why is it that if an older man, say in his 40s or 50s buys a sports car, the response is "midlife crisis" or "he's compensating for something" (has a small penis)? Most men become fully financially stable around this time, therefore have more money to allocate to such pleasures. Some guys just like fast cars! I never quite understood why these guys are stigmatized that way?
> 
> Me? I drive an old Toyota Tundra pickup with 300,000 miles on the odometer and the clear coat is peeling. But, if I wanted a sports car, I would buy it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


If I weren't spending every penny on my family, you'd see me driving a Challenger instead of a 10 year old Accord.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> Why is it that if an older man, say in his 40s or 50s buys a sports car, the response is "midlife crisis" or "he's compensating for something" (has a small penis)? Most men become fully financially stable around this time, therefore have more money to allocate to such pleasures. Some guys just like fast cars! I never quite understood why these guys are stigmatized that way?
> 
> Me? I drive an old Toyota Tundra pickup with 300,000 miles on the odometer and the clear coat is peeling. But, if I wanted a sports car, I would buy it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


Its a way to attempt to shame men away from using their resources for whatever they want. You don't see many guys spewing out the "compensating...mid-life" BS. Its almost always females or young men that simply cannot afford maximum fun...or older guys sooo damn whipped they don't take a wiz without say so. 

I have a few comebacks I use...."compensating"...hell yeah...I'm compensating myself for having to listen to you. 

"Mid-Life.....whatever...I'm far from halfway."

"Interesting observation....plus....Piss Off"

Once you get to the point that you can have what you want....By all means...GET IT. Maximum Fun...Maximum Chaos...You could be dead tomorrow


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

They obviously all have very small penises.

There can't possibly be any other explanation.

Stop with your blasphemy!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm compensating for my short . . . stature. (j/k)
I lust love driving a truck that I need a ladder to sweep the snow off of.
Mostly I like a vehicle that can take what I need to take to wherever I need to take it. This month I need to take 4 teens and their gear to a mountain camp.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

We got a pool my W always wanted. We could afford it now(just like my car). Pool is in. My W is happy. She has nice sized breasts and is not overcompensating for anything. It what people do. Bucket list type of thing.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

For my 60th birthday, and because I denied myself for years (after all, tuitions for 2 kids, house payments, bullsh*t etc), I finally decided that I have done my duty and now I was going to get myself stuff that I denied for years. At 60, I bought myself an Audi A3 Convertible. My wife loves to arrive wherever we are going with the top down, sunglasses on, and kerchief in her hair. At 62 I got a tattoo. For 65, I am taking her to Paris, we are going to take an apartment and live there for a month if I can swing it. (We were there with family and could not sneak off to make love, this time....)

It is not about making up for a short **** short stature or lack of hair (I'm slightly above average, average height and I kept my hair), it is about finally having the income to be able to have a bit of fun, and being old enough to appreciate it.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

They can say whatever they want. In my case I drove the cheapest possible econocrapbox for years, not because I had to but because there were better things to do with the cash flow. In my late 40's the opportunity came up to grab a used / hardly any miles convertible for less than the price of a new crapbox - so I expanded the fleet!! 

Hell, insurance for a 50 year old dude is practically free for a spare car.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> Why is it that if an older man, say in his 40s or 50s buys a sports car, the response is "midlife crisis" or "he's compensating for something" (has a small penis)?


Recently I was walking with a couple of colleagues through a parking lot. A lady saw an extended cab pick-up and quipped "I wonder what he is compensating for." Then we came across a smart car and I stated that I don't even want to have to complete with the man who drives _that_ car.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think reasons vary. 
I used to drive econo-boxes because I really didn't care. At some point in my 50s, i realized that having cheap cars relative to my other entertainment expenses was itself an affectation. I got a mid-end sports car just because I'd always wanted on in high school and now I could. Not sure which way I'll go next.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I've always dreamed of owning a Delorian from the time that they came out in the early 1980's well past the time that the company quickly went belly up!

Notwithstanding, they just look like a neat vehicle!*


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeswecan said:


> You are correct. It is about that time kids are out on their own. Money/income has grown and the man can afford such a car for pleasure. I'm a classic example. 51 and purchased a car built in the 50's. Always wanted one. Had the opportunity and made the purchase. Not a sports car but non-the-less a pleasure automobile only. I would love a 70 Mopar muscle car. I like the look. My penis size is good.




You like the look of the car, or your penis?


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I've seen plenty of women driving sports cars. What does that say about them, I wonder?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Satya said:


> I've seen plenty of women driving sports cars. What does that say about them, I wonder?


In my case, it would say that I really, really, enjoy the way a high quality car drives, handles, sounds, feels. And that the little bark I get when I stomp the gas in my middle-aged SO's Audi TTS kinda turns me on.  

But, then, I sort of tend to assume that a middle-aged man's sports car or other high-end toy says more about his stage of life than his sexual prowess. Most guys, ladies too, finally have the time and disposable income at that point to buy the vehicle they really want rather than the sensible choice for the family. As my SO says when asked why he bought his Audi, "...because I wanted to and I finally could!"


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> You like the look of the car, or your penis?


Both. I polish them as well. :grin2:


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Most guys, ladies too, finally have the time and disposable income at that point to buy the vehicle they really want rather than the sensible choice for the family. As my SO says when asked why he bought his Audi, "...because I wanted to and I finally could!"


I agree! I'm not at that point yet, but after years of buying nothing but practical cars, my mom was really torn about having to buy a new car. I finally convinced her to buy a fun car rather than a practical car. She didn't have to drive anyone anywhere any longer. She caved and bought herself what she wanted, a blast from her past. She bought a turbo beetle, as she used to own a classic one when she was in college. She loves it to death and I am happy to know that she enjoys driving it. She deserved it.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

"A" sports car ? Us compensators don't have "a" sports car - we have several !


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Do you guys think that women are stigmatized like men are about having a sporty car? 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> Why is it that if an older man, say in his 40s or 50s buys a sports car, the response is "midlife crisis" or "he's compensating for something" (has a small penis)? Most men become fully financially stable around this time, therefore have more money to allocate to such pleasures. Some guys just like fast cars! I never quite understood why these guys are stigmatized that way?
> 
> Me? I drive an old Toyota Tundra pickup with 300,000 miles on the odometer and the clear coat is peeling. But, if I wanted a sports car, I would buy it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


I agree. Younger men are usually acquiring assets and having children. Older men are more established, maybe the kids are older or out of the house and they can splurge on themselves. My husband isn't really into sports cars, (though he did have a corvette for a while before we were married), he always liked trucks. I was joking with him that he just went through his mid life crisis because he bought himself his dream truck, (we flew to Idaho to pick it up).


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

One hot young wife. Two German and one Jap sports cars. Two hot motorcycles. One John Deere 6190. Not compensating for anything except lost time in my miserable first marriage.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Satya said:


> I agree! I'm not at that point yet, but after years of buying nothing but practical cars, my mom was really torn about having to buy a new car. I finally convinced her to buy a fun car rather than a practical car. She didn't have to drive anyone anywhere any longer. She caved and bought herself what she wanted, a blast from her past. She bought a turbo beetle, as she used to own a classic one when she was in college. She loves it to death and I am happy to know that she enjoys driving it. She deserved it.


Awesome for her!!!


----------

